# medication for sore hocks



## Guest (Dec 10, 2003)

hi! 
i think my bunny has sore hocks, and i really don't know what to do. do u guys know the medication for him? if there's any home medication, that would be very helpful cause it's kinda hard to find chemical medication for rabbits here. and i can't take my bunny to the vet because i don't think i can afford it. thank you


----------



## Thumper/inOkla. (May 10, 2002)

If you can get to walmart or something like one, or a healthfood store, buy some Tea Tree Oil, it soaks into the skin and kills the germs that interfear with healing. Give your bunny something to get off of the wire, a paper bag, leaves, straw something so the wire will not rub his feet anymore (this is form now on, or the sores will come back),Cloth is not the best choice because he will chew on it and can get a blockage from the threads. change the 'new' flooring any time it is soiled. Some gentil washing of the sores is helpful also.

My large buck had very bad sores with proud flesh, when I bought him, larger than quarters on both back feet. I also used some vitamin A & E on the wounds, to help keep the scabs soft, and less likely to crack and bleed, some bleeding is ok,so don't panic it should stop by itself, but a soft floor will help.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

Best to place 'drywall' in his cage for him to stand on. Yes, yes ...drywall, the stuff you put on walls of a house. Drywall is "Gypsum" also known as 'Hydrated Calcium Sulfate'. Gypsum is a mineral and will not harm the rabbits when they eat it. 
What Gypsum (drywall) does is draw out any moisture and infection the rabbit might get from standing on the wire. It also acts an an cushion to help ease the weight of the rabbit on the wire.
You could use Cardboard from coardboard boxes if getting drywall is not possible. Cardboard will not harm the rabbits if they eat it either.

(Drywall is very heavy and comes in 4x8 foot sheets. you could break it up and bag it to carry home in your car)


----------



## Tracy (May 2, 2002)

Well Westbrook, 

You taught me something I never new before. Personnalyy if rabbits get sore hocks then genetically they are not good for breeding stock and would be culled but for a pet rabbit which I assume the person that posted this has as they called it a bunny. I refer to rabbits as rabbits but hey to each their own.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

Some causes of Sore Hock:

Floor wire the gage of wire is too small. The wire is saggy or loose, poor support, dirty, rusty.

Fungus usually shows up this time of the year.... Front feet more then back feet
Why? No one really knows.

Humidity also causes sore hocks.

Staph infection, as soon as the skin is broken or there is a sore spot there is a chance to get staph, staph is everywhere!!! With properly administered antibiotics along with extreme sanitation and husbandry, you can get staph under control.

Very fine boned animals. The skinnier the foot the worse it will get, if it isn't as big as the width of your thumb, then you will have a problem (at least a reasonably substantial thumb) Selection has allot to do with it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2003)

Thumper, is olive oil okay to replace tea tree oil? becuase i have olive oil in my house, so if i can just use that, then it will be more efficient hehe


----------



## wynterwren (Nov 20, 2003)

Thumper's right....get him off of that wire...I use some thick cardboard...if it gets wet, I can just dump it and get a new piece. One breeder I know uses sheet rock--swears by it. I asked my vet about it and he said it wouldn't make the rabbits sick--I haven't tried myself just yet.

I use A&D ointment on my bunnies. It promotes quick healing and you can find it at Wal-Mart. 

Suzi


----------



## Thumper/inOkla. (May 10, 2002)

Sorry, olive oil dosen't work the same, it would help keep the scabs soft and help block new germs from getting in, What do you have for sores on people? If it can be put on and is not toxic, it will help some, 

1st of all, get bunny off the wire, ask places that sell sheet rock for some broken pieces, you can often get stuff for free like that, or just use a brown paper bag or part of a feed sack, (not cat or dog food bags they have plastic layers) 

Anything that will clean the sores will help, but keep in mind that bunny will lick it off, and could get sick from it, olive oil wouldn't hurt unless he drank it, washing with a warm rag and a natural soap, would help.I have also used Bag Balm on my rabbits feet, nobody had troubles with it that I could tell. 

IF the soars get infected, white sugar packed in and held on with a Large band-aid, would help kill the germs without hurting as bad as salt would, bunny will Chew it off, so you have to watch for it and take it away when it comes off. White sugar mixed with crisco or vasaline is used for bed sores on people, it should work on sore hocks, but it would be really messy! Some fresh DARK green leaves, such as parsley or spinach, from the grocery store will help with the vitamins, but just a little at a time, like just one spinach leaf in the morning and one at night, because a bunny that is not used to it can get sick and die from new foods.

I really can't think of anything else, but be careful, most things used for people's sores could make a rabbit sick if they licked it off.


----------



## RoyalOaksRanch (Nov 14, 2003)

rena said:


> hi!
> i think my bunny has sore hocks, and i really don't know what to do. do u guys know the medication for him? if there's any home medication, that would be very helpful cause it's kinda hard to find chemical medication for rabbits here. and i can't take my bunny to the vet because i don't think i can afford it. thank you


 I give each of my bunnies a square of wood to sit on. They dont mess on it since they use the bathroom in their own special spot, and if they do just hose it off and spritz some bleach water on it if need be...One bunny had a sore on one back foot when I bought her... She is fine now... They chew on the wood too which helps keep their teeth from getting too long.. You can also buy (about 3.50 ea) a plastic bunny rest square which is made specifically for bunnies... Its basically a flexible plastic mat with cut outs.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2004)

Many years ago we owned a comercial rabbitry. We kept a piece of plywood in one side of the cage so they had something to sit on besides wire.

Also we used newspaper torches to burn the wire on the cages to sanitize. Be sure to remove the rabbit first. We did this like once a month. It will kill germs and fungus. Rabbit fur burns like gas whether on the rabbit or simply on the wire.


----------



## kathy H (Dec 10, 2002)

Told my self I wouldnt come back to this site . I once got a rabbit who had been kept in a dirty cage who had sores on all four feet. Poor guy could barly move from pain[- makes you want to shake former owners]. I used iodine and it healed up completly. Should have seen this guy when his feet healed and I let him run on green grass in the back yard. He didnt even know what to do, figured it out after a few minutes.


----------



## Thumper/inOkla. (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for the iodine tip, I expect it will be easyer for most people to find. I haven't had any around for a few years, used the last of our old bottle on the dog. I guess I should get some more before the goat gives birth. I keep tea tree oil around for myself, so it is on hand for everyone else too.


----------



## bunnytech (Oct 26, 2013)

Sore hock is a genetic Problem It's the lack of fur on the bottom of the foot pad it's best to cull these rabbits


----------



## bowbuild (Aug 2, 2008)

Neosporin twice a day, should be much better in a week. Yes, you can use the cheap stuff.


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

A couple of breeds are pre-dispositioned to this (I know there are 3 but I can only remember Mini Rexs and Lionheads at this time).

It can be a genetic issue that is handed down, "bad feet"(particularly the formation and/or lack of padding and fur on the bottom).

However, if you run across this, make sure you have a solid surface for the rabbit to rest it's feet on "resting board". You can spray iodine on the feet twice a day(to kill bacteria) and then follow up with an application of Triple Antibotic Ointment thinly smeared on affected area(your rabbit will probably ingest a little, thus the thin layer-Trust me, it won't kill your rabbit). If the sore hocks look really bad-I also have used a round of Pen-G for 7 days.


I have heard some people then cover and affix a baby sock but be careful not to cut off circulation and I could never get the sock to stay on ;-)
I got out of the Mini Rex breed and haven't had to deal with the sore hocks since.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Did you all realize this thread is nearly 10 years old? I seriously doubt that particular rabbit is still alive.

But just an FYI in case anyone else reads this, olive oil is toxic to rabbits. I did a search on it a few months ago. Bag balm is much better than olive oil.


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

I saw how old it was, I just know the search thread can be used as a tool to help someone find answers no matter how old the original post :cowboy:


----------



## Miss B (Sep 29, 2013)

I've been reading through old posts here when I have spare time. I started WAY back and just click from one to the next. I keep it up on my phone all the time and have another page up for the current posts. I've been careful not to post on them (started to a few times though ), but I try to check before I do to make sure I am on the new stuff and not the old ones. But I do think I may have liked a few of them by mistake when my thumb tapped the button when I wasn't paying attention! I wonder if it looks like I am logged in 24/7? I really DO have a life! Lol


----------



## BunniesGalore (May 13, 2013)

I saw this was an old thread too but the info is still helpful. I have one mini Rex doe I'm treating sore hocks on. the two does I kept from her last litter aren't having the issue but I'm monitoring them closely so I don't pass the defect down the line.


_Posted from Homesteadingtoday.com App for Android_


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Yes the info is still very relevant. That's why I added the part about the olive oil.

I keep forgetting there is that search function.


----------



## BunniesGalore (May 13, 2013)

Danaus29 said:


> I keep forgetting there is that search function.


I can't search from the app and don't always have time to get on the PC, so I don't mind when old threads get bumped to the top. 


_Posted from Homesteadingtoday.com App for Android_


----------

